# What can I add?



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a 29 gallon tank with 2 cory cats, 2 angels, a pleco, 2 small golden algae eaters (these guys won't be staying in my tank, they were just too small to go to my bf's 80 gallon and my mother-in-laws 125), and about 6 danios. I want to get rid of my danios (they are pretty but kinda boring, as the ones I have can't seem to get it together to stay in a group in the tank), which would leave me with the 2 cats, 2 angels, the pleco and the algae eaters (they will be leaving in about a month). Without going as small as neon tetras... what will add color and fit in?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

First you should get more Cories of the same type. They are group fish, so you'll want to have atleast 6.

After you get those and get rid of the Danios, you could add something like Cherry Barbs, Harlequin rasboras, Lemon tetras, Rummynose tetras, or Emperor tetras.

The Harlequins and Rummynose are great schoolers. Having a group of 10 or so in the tank would be awesome. I have 10 rasboras in my 29g....they are always hanging out together and have great color.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

All of those bigger than the neon tetras? I like the neons, but they are so small and cardinals are so expensive. The LFS sells the neons for $0.89 each and the cardinals for $3.99. I want a school of them without going broke. The lemon tetras... are they dyed? Or naturally yellow?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Lemon tetras are naturally yellow. I've read that they have pretty cool personalities (fishonalities?) too. 

All of those aren't necessarily longer than Neons, but they are a tad bigger. Lemons have a different body shape, as do the rasboras, so they aren't much bigger. Emperors and Rummynose tetras are slightly bigger than Neons.

The thing with the Harlequins and the Rummynose tetras is that they are always together in a big group, making them look bigger (schooling effect). I found Neons to be boring......they rarely schooled and just kind of hung out. I like my Harlequins and Rummies alot better.

The problem with finding fish that are bigger than Neons is that your tank isn't big enough for the larger schooling fish. I'd suggest a 3ft tank for fish like Dwarf Neon Rainbows and atleast a 4ft tank or larger for Congo tetras (75g+) and Giant Danios.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I'm working on the boyfriend. I want a 55 or so... and all I get in response is "yeah" but not in a serious tone of voice. We build our own stands (find they are a lot sturdier than the store bought ones) and I would need his help with a stand. The only problem is that he knows me better than I want him to, and it wouldn't just be me upgrading to a 55, but I'd want to keep the 29 going as well. :grin:


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

off topic, but how do you have a boyfriend and a mother in law, ha sorry...

personally i think schools of neon tetras make any tank look awesome and with a 29 gallon you could do 10 or so


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

well we call my bf's mom my mother in law, cause she will be within about a year and a half... lol.

BTW, I love the look of the neons, but they are SOOOO small. lol. thats my only complaint.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

sarahbellum said:


> well we call my bf's mom my mother in law, cause she will be within about a year and a half... lol.


ha, i figured just thought i'd poke a little fun! but with your tank size you have some pretty good options.. good luck!

the not in the fish tank thing made me laugh.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i would suggest getting at least another 3 corys of the same type

also something like harlequin rasboras could work well mine school well and are good looking fish


----------

